# Motorsport Photography



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

A detailing forum with a photography section, result...

Just joined this morning and thought I'ld post some shots up, bit mean on some sideways action...


----------



## Olli (Aug 8, 2016)

Nice pictures!


----------



## LSpec (Apr 7, 2013)

nice ! we want more


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

nice pictures, what lens do you use for those shots


----------



## FJ1000 (Jun 20, 2015)

Awesome!

As above, more info on your setup? What camera and lens combo?

Shot using a monopod?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks for the comments, currently shooting with a 7D although it's on it's last legs after years of abuse and covering drift events and not getting cleaned, I often leave events covered in tyre, grit and smoke lol.

I always hand hold as I find monopods and tripods get in the way of panning, especially at the lower speeds circa 1/15. Lenses, a combination, for the top ones, Combe are a PITA to get infield so the 100-400mk1 although vary between 24-70 and at some events get close enough to shoot 10-20 lol. For night stuff the basic 50mm 1.8 comes into play as the 7D does struggle with night races. 

A good polariser is always useful especially when your closer to the action as you can get sprayed with a lot of muck, especially when shooting the rear of the car as it passes, the drivers soon learn who/where you are and am sure it's a game to see who can spray the tog with the most...

Will see how September goes but the 5D Mk4 is looking very tempting atm.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Some nice action shots there, my friend, #1 especially top rate


----------



## Mikesphotaes (Jul 24, 2016)

Ah, now I know why your name was familiar 

Another fella from Talkphotography!

First one's a cracker!


----------



## TheNissanMan (Aug 27, 2016)

Thanks Mike, must get back in TP but the only time I seem to be out with the camera now is for Drift Outlaws events, work really is taking over


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Another one from TP.....lol, Nilonuser over there.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

camerashy said:


> Another one from TP.....lol, Nilonuser over there.


I presumed you didn't like cameras


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

dholdi said:


> I presumed you didn't like cameras


More like don't like having my photo taken 
Still have my Nikon D800 although not used it much this year.


----------

